# Well, now I've gone and done it!



## karlkuehn (Mar 27, 2008)

After I had _another_ customer ask me how to assemble one of my fountain pens, I decided to go ahead and 'buy' one of my own pens to use.

I've never used a fountain pen in my life, aside from my calligraphy set, so I figured I'd better get familiar with them if I'm going to continue selling them.

Not ready to sacrifice one of my higher end pens, I just grabbed one of my FT Americans that I turned a few days ago, so I'm only out 10 bucks for the kit and blank, and I'm really glad I did, although I made a giant mess when I was first loading the ink up into it. I was really careful when putting in the little cartridge, but it took me five minutes to get the ink to flow down into the nib. Took me another 10 to clean the ink off my hands, face, desk and keyboard. I'm assuming there must be a better way to do it than shaking the bejeezus out of it...

This thing is so nice to write with, and I can't really tell you why. The writing just looks cool, and I like the way the nib sorta 'drags' a little on the paper. I'm a pretty heavy handed and sometimes spastic writer, and the rollerballs I use just like scooting all over the place.

This thing is different, and it's fun to use; makes me feel all sapoofticated and deboner like! [] If you're like me and have never messed around with one, I highly recommend it.

Now, I don't know the first thing about the care and feeding of one, but I guess I'll learn. heh

What's all this hype I hear about upgraded nibs and pumps? Do I hear the sound of my stupid checkbook opening again?

Can I be a snob now, too? Please? Come on guys...pleeeeease? []


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 27, 2008)

Instead of shaking the pen like you are trying to kill it or something, maybe you should just squeeze the ink cartridge a little to get the ink flowing. That is assuming you are using the little cartridge like the ones that come with the kits.If that doesn't work, try getting a bigger hammer.[}]


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 27, 2008)

ROTFLMAO, Karl! Now THAT was funny! Oh, and welcome to the fountain pen club!


----------



## winpooh498 (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> Can I be a snob now, too? Please? Come on guys...pleeeeease? []



I believe in order to be in the snob club you have to:
1) have a different pen for each outfit, or at least one for each day of the week [:0] [:0]
2) the ink *MUST* match the pen [8D] [8D]
3) in regards to #1 if you are like my husband to has formal wear that is always mistaken as shop wear, one pen *DOSE NOT *match all outfits! [}][] 
4) you have to have a holder of some kind so that you can have several with you at all times, not to sell but in case the mood moves you to use a different color. 

BTW, I love my Purple Jr. Statesman with the purple ink!! [}]
I still am NOT in the PSC (Pen Snob Club)[}]


----------



## rlharding (Mar 27, 2008)

Karl, you have to spend way more to become a FP snob.

Check out the library.  There are some articles on pen care/ pen use.  Also the front page Anthony's articles and Lou's.

I have used a FP for about 40yrs.  It was automatic in the UK that once you moved up to high school (11) you also moved up to a FP.  Three piece sets were de rigueur b'day/c'mas,Confirmation, etc.  We all had several kits rolling around in our school bags, which were leather of course.

Welcome to the grown up world Karl, but stop staying up late otherwise I know I am going to be bidding against you on EBay for last seconds FP.


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> Karl, you have to spend way more to become a FP snob.
> 
> ...



Grown up world!? Darn. I was just trying to figure out how to reconfigure a kit to make a combination Star Wars action figure/Pez dispenser fountain pen!

I gotta go now, some crazy Canuck keeps upping my bid...[}][]


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 28, 2008)

Karl,
Fist thing, get rid of the OEM ink cartridge. And get your self some decent ink. I like Private Reserve and Watermans. My FP is the same that you are trying out, and it did the same thing, wouldn't feed. Got some PR form James at Pear Tree and man, what a difference. Disassemble and clean up your nib. Read through all the info available in the library, when you get some good ink, assemble it. Then try it again.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by winpooh498_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) check (Each day of the week limits you to just seven)
2) check (Well DUH!)
3) check
4) Does the pen holder slots in my briefcase count?

Karl, you have entered into something for which there is no return...
Wean yourself early off of the "baby bottles" and use a converter instead, if you fill thru the pen, it will "ink" the feed and you will not need to flood the feed to get the ink to start.
Next you need the pen to tell you what ink it wants... 

I just got in a bottle of the Noodlers "El-Lawrence" today, it's one of the UK inks and a really cool color with a stunning lable. The ink is a very dark blackish green that can be mistaken for a black ink a few feet away. Pretty cool color and I love the bottle!


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 28, 2008)

Can a person run DNA diluted transtint dye through one? I have tons of options for colors there.

Please say no. The last thing I need to do is start mixing my own inks, too. When does this end!? heh


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 28, 2008)

No, please use just FP ink in the pens.  Pear Tree Pens is a good place to "test" ink before you buy and Pendemonium is a good place to see what they look like and what is out there for ink.  I also buy from pendemonium.com from time to time.

Karl, do you have a color you like? I can recomend an ink if you give me something to work with.

Oh, and look at this too: http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=57848


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> ...Karl, do you have a color you like? I can recomend an ink if you give me something to work with....



I like cobalt blue a lot and a dark dark emerald would be cool


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 28, 2008)

This is easy... For the cobalt, try Noodlers "Bay-State Blue". You can't get any more cobalt than that! Then for a nice Emerald try the "Amazon" by Caran d'Ache

You can probably get both of these from Pear Tree Pens. Then seeing as how you can have four samples,  try a second green, Noodlers "Hunter Green" and Visconti blue.


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 28, 2008)

Can inks be custom mixed for color within the same brand or across different brands even? 

You know me, I just love getting my fingers dirty. heh


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 28, 2008)

Consider fountain pens to be a sub-vortex of it's own.

Dan


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 28, 2008)

For the most part yes, be not recomended with some. If I rememeber corectly, the Bay-State Blue was one of them.  Within ink brands is a safe bet too, but many people will lighten or darken ink to suit thier needs.


----------



## MarkHix (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by winpooh498_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You left out:

#5.  Your ink has to match your shoes, belt and bag.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 4, 2008)

Gosh it was hard to find Sepia ink to match my Ipe Baron (ok I'm too cheep to buy a top drawer kit) The purple heart baron won't be a problem but I'm doing a Churchill out of grape vine, and it's a strange grayish brown with yellow worm tracks what ever will I do??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe dye it


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Apr 4, 2008)

Ken... Duh right back at you!  It's made from a grape vine... you use a deep wine red with purple overtones!


----------

